# Power lead screw for 7x12.



## BRIAN (Feb 12, 2014)

A project I have been wanting to do for a long time.
Enjoy.   Brian.

View attachment Power Lead screw for 7x12 lathes.pdf


----------



## chuckorlando (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice project and documentation.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Nov 29, 2014)

BRIAN said:


> A project I have been wanting to do for a long time.
> Enjoy.   Brian.
> 
> View attachment 69815



That came out nice, 
What did you pay for your PWM unit? 
Was it one of the ones from China or Hong Kong?
It is rare to see a wiper motor with only 2 wires, usually they have 3 or 4 or more.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 29, 2014)

nice work on the mod!!!!
:thumbzup3:


----------



## BRIAN (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi 
The unit was from a English supplier I purchased it along with other parts and I can't remember the price.
 Wiper motors are all 2 wire I think what you are looking at is the 2  or 3 speed wires and the park connection  Just take all that off  until you only have the basic motor left.

Remember car systems are 14 volt systems not 12  and will take a lot more and still be reliable mine runs at 18 to 20 volts depending on the load.

Brian.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Nov 30, 2014)

BRIAN said:


> Hi
> The unit was from a English supplier I purchased it along with other parts and I can't remember the price.
> Wiper motors are all 2 wire I think what you are looking at is the 2  or 3 speed wires and the park connection  Just take all that off  until you only have the basic motor left.
> 
> ...



ok, l ordered a inexpensive PWM unit from e bay. Maybe I will try to find a 14 V power supply. 
So do you think a wiper motor is better than a window motor?
Someone on Practical machinist seemed to thing so, as wiper motors are designed to run longer, and window motors only run intermittently. 
Will have to take a trip to the pick and pull.


----------



## BRIAN (Nov 30, 2014)

mrbreezeet1 said:


> ok, l ordered a inexpensive PWM unit from e bay. Maybe I will try to find a 14 V power supply.
> So do you think a wiper motor is better than a window motor?
> Someone on Practical machinist seemed to thing so, as wiper motors are designed to run longer, and window motors only run intermittently.
> Will have to take a trip to the pick and pull.



Remember It must be 14v on load
Brian.


----------

